# Doctor suggested cannabis for pain relief, say one in six medicinal users



## Goldie

Doctor suggested cannabis for pain relief, say one in six medicinal users

16 Mar 2005

Sixteen per cent of people who use cannabis for medical reasons say that their doctor suggested it, according to research published in the March issue of IJCP, the International Journal of Clinical Practice. 

947 people in the UK reported using cannabis for medical purposes, with more than a third (35 per cent) saying that they used it six or seven days a week. The majority (68 per cent) said that it made their symptoms much better. 

&#8220;The results of our UK survey, including the extent of use and reported effects, lend support to the further development of safe and effective medicines based on cannabis&#8221; says lead author Dr Mark Ware from McGill University Health Centre in Montreal, Canada. 

People with chronic pain were most likely to use cannabis for medicinal purposes (25 per cent) followed by patients with multiple sclerosis (22 per cent), depression (22 per cent) arthritis (21 per cent) and neuropathy (19 per cent). 

Younger people, males and those who had used cannabis recreationally were also more likely to use it for medicinal reasons. 

Key findings included: 

-- 73 per cent of respondents used cannabis at least once a week, with 35 per cent using it six or seven times a week. 

-- 62 per cent said a friend, family members of acquaintance had suggested it and 55 per cent said they had read a book or article about cannabis. 19 per cent were prior users or had found out about its benefits by accident and 16 per cent said their doctor had suggested it. 

-- The majority of users (82 per cent) smoked the drug. Other methods included eating it (43 per cent) and making cannabis tea (28 per cent). 

-- 916 reported average usage levels, with the largest percentage (27 per cent) using one to two grams per day. Only two per cent used 10 or more grams a day and seven per cent used five to nine grams a day. 

-- 45 per cent of 916 respondents said cannabis worked better than prescribed medication. 30 per cent of the 872 who answered the question on side effects, said that prescribed drugs were worse than cannabis and 34 per cent said the side effects were much worse than cannabis. 

-- 77 per cent of 876 respondents said their symptoms returned or got worse when they stopped using cannabis. 

&#8220;To our knowledge this is the most extensive survey of medicinal cannabis use among chronically ill patients conducted to date&#8221; says Dr Ware, who conducted his research with GW Pharmaceuticals in Salisbury, UK. 

&#8220;We believe that it presents a broad picture of the current state of cannabis use for medicinal purposes in the UK.&#8221; 

-- The medicinal use of cannabis in the UK: results of a nationwide survey. M A Ware, McGill University Health Centre, Montreal, Canada; H Adam and G W Guy, GW Pharmaceuticals plc, Salisbury, UK. IJCP, the International Journal of Clinical Practice, Vol 59, pages 291 to 295 (March 2005). 

-- IJCP, the International Journal of Clinical Practice was established in 1946 and is edited by Dr Graham Jackson from Guy's and St Thomas' NHS Foundation Trust, London, UK. It provides its global audience of clinicians with high-calibre clinical papers, including original data from clinical investigations, evidence-based analysis and discussions on the latest clinical topics. The journal is published by Blackwell Publishing Ltd, part of the international Blackwell Publishing group. 

-- The Research Institute of the McGill University Health Centre is a biomedical and health-care hospital research centre. Located in Montreal, Canada, the institute is the research arm of the MUHC, a university health centre affiliated with the Faculty of Medicine at McGill University. The institute supports over 500 researchers, nearly 1000 graduate and post-doctoral students and operates more than 300 laboratories devoted to a broad spectrum of fundamental and clinical research. 

Reference URL
http://www.ijcp.org 

SOURCE: http://www.alphagalileo.org
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/medicalnews.php?newsid=21339


----------

